# Photos getting cropped strangely in-camera 5D Mark III



## fredriclight (Sep 25, 2013)

All of a sudden I'm noticing that my photos are being cropped in camera!

5670 x 3840
5760 x 3240

I get both of these sizes (mostly the 3840) all of the time, using EXACTLY the same setting on the camera.  Seems to be random.  

Any ideas?  It's driving me crazy!

Thank you in advance!

Fred


----------



## KmH (Sep 25, 2013)

Send it in to Canon Service.


----------

